# Gentoo 2004 + 2.6.5er Kernel + ISDN

## AlexKahl

Hi,

ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass I4L seit dem 2.6.5er Kernel wieder voll unterstützt wird. Das ist sehr wic htig für mich, da ich sonst nicht ins Internet könnte (nur ISDN  :Sad:  ).  Jedenfalls habe ich mir nun doch ein neues Gentoo basteln wollen (richtig ab stage 1 und so). Hat auch alles super funktioniert - bis jetzt. 

Denn leider hab ich nun ein Problem mit ISDN4LINUX:

Der Kernel hat alle nötigen Features implementiert. Ein 

```
dmesg|grep HiSax
```

 zeigt auch das Gewünschte. Nur isdnctrl spinnt total. Er kommt mir jedesmal mit 

```
/dev/isdninfo oder /dev/isdn/isdninfo - can't found device
```

 oder so ähnlich (hab die Ausgabe jetzt nicht vor mir).

Dieses Problem kenne ich von früher (Kernel 2.4.*) nicht. Aber wenn ich jetzt wieder einen 2.4er Kernel bastle, muss ich doch auch das 

```
emerge isdn4k-utils
```

wiederholen, oder?

Besser wäre natürlich, wenn jemand Rat wüsste, wie ich es mit den 2.6er Kernel hinbekomme...

mfg,

alexkahl

----------

## alo-alo

Welche isdn netzkarte? Version von isdn-utils? Hisax lade als modul mit modprbe hisax protocol=2 type=nummer fuer deine karte

----------

## AlexKahl

Es ist eine ASUScom-ISDN-Karte (also HFC-PCI). Isdn-utils sind die neuesten aus dem Portage (Version habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf). HiSax-Modul müsste geladen sein bzw. HiSax ist sogar im Kernel kompiliert...

----------

## The Sentry

Ich bin seit gestern am selben Problem, aber ich bin der Lösung schon sehr nahe.

Ich habe ein Gentoo-System mit dem 2.6.4-vanilla Kernel und versuche meine Sedlbauer Speed Win (Teledat 100), eine passive ISA-Karte, zu installieren.

Zuerst hatte ich das gleiche Problem wie du, bis ich nach langem Suchen im Netz auf den Hinweis gestoßen bin, dass der 2.6er Kernel mit dem devfs Probleme hat und man stattdessen udev verwenden sollte. Ich hab zwar keine genaue Ahnung, was das genau bewirkt, aber nachdem ich den Kernel ohne devfs-Unterstützung kompiliert hatte, waren endlich die ganzen isdn*, isdnctrl* und ippp* Einträge in /dev vorhanden.

Außerdem war dann auch die /dev/isdninfo dort.

Dann noch schnell ein

```
ln -s /dev/isdn0 /dev/isdn

ln -s /dev/isdnctrl0 /dev/isdnctrl
```

und die Fehlermeldungen wurden noch weniger, als ich versuchte, mich an das ISDN-Tutorial hier aus dem Forum zu halten.

Es läuft immer noch nicht, aber gerade als ich mir die Fehlermeldungen aufschreiben wollte, um es hier im Forum zu posten, bemerkte ich, dass es funktionierte ... zumindest halbwegs. Er wählt jetzt zwar raus, aber die Verbindung wird immer sofort unterbrochen.

Außerdem meckert er bei jedem Booten, dass das devfs fehlt.

Wenn hier im Forum nicht irgendjemand ist, der ein verlässliches Workaround hat, oder ich mein Problem nicht behoben bekomme, sieht wohl alles danach aus, dass ISDN zumindest mit passiven Karten dem 2.6er Kernel nicht klappt.

----------

## moe

Gibts für passive Karten nicht auch noch irgendwas mit misdn?

Wie siehts eigentlich mit aktiven (AVM B1) aus, bis 2.6.3 war die capi-Unterstützung wohl broken, geht sie inzwischen wieder?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## AlexKahl

Ich hab noch so nen Tutorial von mISDN und Kerne 2.6, allerdings dachte ich im neuen 2.6.5 würde das normale ISDN4LINUX wieder funktionieren, d.h. man müsse nicht mehr den (mühseligen) Weg über mISDN gehen.

----------

## alo-alo

Mir klappt es mit I4L seit 2.6.3-rc2-mm1. Udev ist bei mir 16-r1. 

Man muss devfs ausschalten wenn man udev benoetigt:

rc-update del devfs(d).

mISDN ging mit devfs, aber mit dem test9-bk22 patch. Jetzt ist I4L korrigiert und weiss nicht, ob jetzt mISDN unter 2.6.4 und .5 mit devfs funktioniert.

----------

## The Sentry

Entschuldigt jetzt vielleicht mal die blöde Frage, aber was ist mISDN?

Und wie schalte ich udev ein? Ich kann bei make menuconfig nur devfs ausschalten.

----------

## The Sentry

Okay, es ist mir zwar etwas peinlich, aber es läuft, ohne dass ich weiß, warum.

Hab mal rebootet, musste ein paar Scripts nochmal ausführen, aber jetzt geht es irgendwie.

Das ist also der definitive Beweis, dass ein Kernel 2.6.4 mit ISDN4Linux zusammen funktioniert. Und das sogar mit ner alten, passiven ISA-Karte *g*

----------

## alo-alo

Udev kann nicht im kernel einschalten werden. Alles funktioniert auf userland basis. Im kernel muss nur hotplug eingeschaltet werden (CONFIG_HOTPLUG). Nach dem boot der kernel ruft /sbin/hotplug und so wird udev eingeschaltet. Dann werden alle geraete erkannt, die udev konfiguration wird eingeschaltet (in /etc/udev).

----------

## alo-alo

mISDN ist so gesagt ersatz fuer I4L. mISDN fuktioniert ueber CAPI. benoetigt /dev/ppp0 und pppd. Ist viel einfacher zu konfigurieren., aber hier koennen aucg probleme auftauchen, es kann muehsahm werden. Die funktionen sind etwas beschraenkt.

----------

## AlexKahl

Ich hab mir gradmal nen neuen Kernel (2.6.5) gebacken, aber es geht immer noch nicht. Allerdings ist mir diesmal etwas aufgefallen, dass mir vorher nicht aufgefallen war:

Bei einem lsmod bringt er mir so einen etwas seltsamen Fehler (hab in leider nicht im Kopf), irgendwas mit QM... oder ähnlich. Sieht für mich so aus, als seien die Module nicht richtig kompiliert.

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?

----------

## fennex

Also, wenn ich devfs aus dem Kernel rausnehme, dann hab ich zwar nach dem erneuten Booten /dev/isdn0. Aber dann meckert er, dass die ganzen gentoo-Scripte auf dem devfs Filesystem aufbauen.

Any thoughts?

Martin

----------

## alo-alo

Alex: ich denke, dass dein modprobe und insmod nicht fuer 2.6 geeignet ist. emerge module-init-tools!!!

fennex: welche scripten? was steht drinn? sind die betroffene devices in /dev/? udev ist nocht nicht perfekt, bei einigen devices musst du selber erstellen, leider.

----------

## The Sentry

Meine Gentoo-Installation ist noch sehr jungfräulich, soll ja auch nur ein Router sein. Von daher meckert er auch nur bei den User Fonts, sonst läuft alles. Aber ich ziehe mir gerade die 2.4er Kernel-sourcen, hoffe damit hab ich weniger Probleme.

----------

## AlexKahl

Ich hab jetzt die genaue Meldung, die beim Bootvorgang sowei bei lsmod, rmod, etc. kommt:

```
QM_MODULES: Function not implement
```

 *Quote:*   

> Alex: ich denke, dass dein modprobe und insmod nicht fuer 2.6 geeignet ist. emerge module-init-tools!!! 

 

-> Danke erstmal. Muss ich wohl wieder meine kleine Festplatte mit Redhat 9 rauskramen, da geht das ISDN ja, sonst kann ich ja kein emerge machen.  Was mich wundert: Wie können die module-init-tools nicht geeignet sein, wenn ich erst letzte Woche Gentoo von stage1 an komplett neu aufgebaut habe, es müsste doch alle topaktuell sein, oder?

----------

## AlexKahl

So, bin jetzt im RedHat und mit chroot im Gentoo.

@alo-alo: Du hast recht, die moule-init-tools waren nicht emerged. Ich hol' das grad nach, mal sehen, ob es dann klappt.

----------

## AlexKahl

Gut, das hat geklappt. Funktionieren will das ISDN aber noch immer nicht. Wenn ich devfs im Kernel habe, zeigt er keine isdnctrl* ippp* etc. unt /dev an, wenn ich es rausnehme, sind diese zwar vorhanden, isdn4linux meckert dann aber, dass es kein /dev/isdnlog gäbe.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass er beim Booten irgendein /sys (sysfs) sucht, es aber nicht findet. Im Kernel habe ich keine entsprechende Funktion gefunden. Was ist sysfs???

Hat sich erledigt -> http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?p=23752

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, so weit, so gut. Nur langsam alles machen, und immer alles berichten, auch die kleinsten deteilen, sonnst kann man nicht direkt die frage beantworten. ok, ende der theorie  :Very Happy: 

Jetzt musst du auf udev umschalten. Im forum steht viel ueber udev. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

isdn4linux geht unter 2.6 nicht mit devfs.

----------

## fennex

Hallo,

wenn ich mich mal kurz wieder einmischen darf. Mit der Umstellung auf udev geht es schon einiges besser. Nur beim starten von /etc/init.d/net.ippp0 kommt schon bei.. 

```
Loading isdnctrl configuration...
```

 ein Fehler: /dev/isdninfo and /dev/isdn/isdninfo not found. Aber zumindest /dev/isdninfo existiert bei mir!

Ich hab mir die Rechte angeschaut - sind soweit ok. Hab chmod +x gemacht, hilft auch nicht. Sämstliche Configs durchsucht - nichts gefunden.

Danke im Vorraus  :Smile: 

Martin

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, ich arbeite drann. Es ist einbiisschen merkwoerdig, unter gentoo mit udev-16-r1 gehts, unter debian mit udev-24 geht isdn nicht. Eine anmerkung: ipppX und isdn* unter gentoo blieb mir noch von devfs, also udev erstellt mir diese devices nicht immer erneut. Ich sehe das am datum .

----------

## The Sentry

Das ist seltsam, denn bei erschienen isdn*, isdnctrl* und ipppX erst nachdem ich devfs rauscompiliert hatte. (2.6.4er kernel)

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, anders ging es nicht. Alles habe ich unter debian gemacht, nicht unter gentoo. 

Das habe ich in /etc/udev/links.conf gegeben:

M ippp0 c 45 128

M isdn0 c 45 0

M isdnctrl0 c 45 64

M isdninfo c 45 255

L isdnctrl isdnctrl0

Das ist nur ein workaround bzw. "hack". Habe festgestellt, das mir unter gentoo udev nicht richtig fuktioniert, naemlich alle nodes sind mir noch von devfs geblieben. What ever...

Ihr musst hotplug und udev von init.d aus starten. Das sollte alles sein.

----------

## fennex

Hallo,

 *alo-alo wrote:*   

> Ok, anders ging es nicht. Alles habe ich unter debian gemacht, nicht unter gentoo.

 

...leider habe ich kein debian, sondern gentoo auf meiner Kiste.

 *alo-alo wrote:*   

> Ihr musst hotplug und udev von init.d aus starten. Das sollte alles sein.

 

Ich hab hotplug schon als default beim starten dabei. Und ein /etc/init.d/udev gibt es bei mir nicht. Auch existiert ja ein /dev/isdninfo - ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das noch ein Überbleibsel von devfs ist, oder nicht - aber der Kernel kann nicht drauf zugreifen.

Hat das eigentlich jetzt schon jemand zum laufen gebracht: Kernel 2.6 + I4L?

Viele Grüße,

Martin

----------

## The Sentry

Ja, ich hab den 2.6.4 Kernel und I4L läuft.

Hab den udev-Guide befolgt, der hier in diesem Thread schon erwähnt wurde, und devfs-Unterstützung aus dem Kernel rauskompiliert.

Damit läuft es ohne Probleme. Man muss nur noch das /etc/ppp/isdn-setup script vorher ausführen, dann kann man mit "isdnctrl dial ippp0" loslegen.

----------

## fennex

Hallo,

 *The Sentry wrote:*   

> Man muss nur noch das /etc/ppp/isdn-setup script vorher ausführen, dann kann man mit "isdnctrl dial ippp0" loslegen.

 

...hab ich auch probiert, das erstellt aber nur eine neue Verbindung - und auch nur, wenn isdnctrl richtig funktioniert. Nun kommt bei mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo. No such device.

Sorry -this system lacks PPP Kernel support.

check whether you configured at least the ippp0 device!
```

Ich habe aber PPP Support als Modul im Kernel drin, hab es auch schon mit fest-reinkompilieren probiert - aber irgendwie hängt es. Hab ich was vergessen?

Wäre sehr angetan über hilfreiche News  :Smile: 

Martin[/code]

----------

## The Sentry

 *fennex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Can't open /dev/isdninfo or /dev/isdn/isdninfo. No such device.
> 
> ...

 

Diese "system lacks PPP Kernel support"-Warnung kannst du ruhig ignorieren, bei mir kommt die immer dann, wenn ipppd aufgerufen wird, obwohl ich den PPP auch fest im Kernel drin hab.

Die "No such device"-Warnung kommt höchstwahrscheinlich daher, dass dein Treiber nicht richtig geladen wurde. Welche Karte hast du denn und wie lädts du welches Modul dafür?

Ich habe eine Sedlbauer Speed Card und musst in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 HiSax mit folgen Parametern reinschreiben:

```
hisax type=15 protocol=2
```

.

dmesg müsste dann irgendwo am Ende ein paar Zeilen von Hisax haben, unter anderem mit "Hisax: 2 channels added". Wenn diese Zeile fehlt, hast du ein Problem, weil dann dein Modul die Karte nicht richtig erkennt.

----------

## fennex

Hallo,

mit meinem 2.4er Kernel funktioniert Isdn - gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit hier die benötigten HiSax Vars auszulesen? Hab ne normale Fritz PCI Isdn-Card.

Danke, Martin

----------

## The Sentry

```
Card types:

    Type                Required parameters (in addition to type and protocol)

    1   Teles 16.0               irq, mem, io

    2   Teles  8.0               irq, mem

    3   Teles 16.3 (non PnP)     irq, io

    4   Creatix/Teles PnP        irq, io0 (ISAC), io1 (HSCX)

    5   AVM A1 (Fritz)           irq, io

    6   ELSA PCC/PCF cards       io or nothing for autodetect (the iobase is

                                 required only if you have more than one ELSA

                                 card in your PC)

    7   ELSA Quickstep 1000      irq, io  (from isapnp setup)

    8   Teles 16.3 PCMCIA         irq, io

    9   ITK ix1-micro Rev.2      irq, io

   10   ELSA PCMCIA       irq, io  (set with card manager)

   11   Eicon.Diehl Diva ISA PnP irq, io

   11   Eicon.Diehl Diva PCI     no parameter

   12   ASUS COM ISDNLink        irq, io  (from isapnp setup)

   13   HFC-2BS0 based cards     irq, io

   14   Teles 16.3c PnP          irq, io

   15   Sedlbauer Speed Card     irq, io

   15   Sedlbauer PC/104         irq, io

   15   Sedlbauer Speed PCI    no parameter

   16   USR Sportster internal   irq, io

   17   MIC card                 irq, io

   18   ELSA Quickstep 1000PCI   no parameter

   19   Compaq ISDN S0 ISA card  irq, io0, io1, io (from isapnp setup io=IO2)

   20   NETjet PCI card          no parameter

   21   Teles PCI                no parameter

   22   Sedlbauer Speed Star (PCMCIA) irq, io (set with card manager)

   24   Dr. Neuhaus Niccy PnP    irq, io0, io1 (from isapnp setup)

   24   Dr. Neuhaus Niccy PCI    no parameter

   25   Teles S0Box              irq, io (of the used lpt port)

   26   AVM A1 PCMCIA (Fritz!)   irq, io (set with card manager)

   27   AVM PnP (Fritz!PnP)      irq, io  (from isapnp setup)

   27   AVM PCI (Fritz!PCI)      no parameter

   28   Sedlbauer Speed Fax+     irq, io (from isapnp setup)

   29   Siemens I-Surf 1.0       irq, io, memory (from isapnp setup)   

   30   ACER P10                 irq, io (from isapnp setup)

   31   HST Saphir               irq, io

   32   Telekom A4T              none

   33   Scitel Quadro       subcontroller (4*S0, subctrl 1...4)

   34   Gazel ISDN cards (ISA)   irq,io

   34   Gazel ISDN cards (PCI)   none

   35   HFC 2BDS0 PCI            none

   36   W6692 based PCI cards    none

   37   HFC 2BDS0 S+, SP         irq,io

   38   NETspider U PCI card     none

   39   HFC 2BDS0 SP/PCMCIA      irq,io (set with cardmgr)

   40   hotplug interface

   41   Formula-n enter:now PCI  none
```

Das ist ein Auszug aus der

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/isdn/README.HiSax
```

----------

